# Best Private Medical College For Self Finance?



## faiza farooq

What is the best private medical college in which a person can get admission on a self-finance seat?#confused


----------



## Shahan Khan

Well all the private medical college have a uniform fee structure for all the students. There is nothing like self finance in Private Medical Colleges as their fees are already high. Well you can try Shifa International, Fauji Foundation Islamabad, Frontier Medical College Abbottabad, Riffah Islamabad, CMH Medical College Lahore and there are some others as well a whole lot of them which are good and you can apply to. Here is the list since you are from Punjab it will help you: 

Punjab Private Sector
14. FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry, Lahore.
15. Foundation University Medical College, Rawalpindi 
16. Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi. 
17. Lahore Medical & Dental College, Lahore .
18. Shifa College of Medicine, Islamabad. 
19. Wah Medical College, Wah Cantt.
20. University Medical College, Faisalabad.
21. University College of Medicine & Dentistry, Lahore. 
22. CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore. 
23. Islamabad Medical & Dental College, Islamabad.
24. Independent Medical College, Faisalabad.
25. Sharif Medical & Dental College, Lahore. 
26. Continental Medical College, Lahore. 
27. Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College, Lahore
28. Central Parks Medical College, Lahore.
29. Multan Medical & Dental College, Multan. 
30. Shalamar Medical & Dental College, Lahore.
31. Avicenna Medical College, Lahore.


----------



## AQ LAHORE

Foundation university medical college , islamabad is the best choice after AKU .:watching: Its because of the size of its hospital (1600 beds ) plus the size of its area (44 hecters) plus enormous resourses provided to it by fauji foundation organization .


----------



## ramsha786

Hey I wanna take admission in imdc or islamic international but im confused between the two any suggestions?


----------



## KRRISH

ramsha786 said:


> Hey I wanna take admission in imdc or islamic international but im confused between the two any suggestions?


Islamabad medical and dental college is better

- - - Updated - - -



faiza farooq said:


> What is the best private medical college in which a person can get admission on a self-finance seat?#confused


If ur aggregate is 82% u will get admission in almost all medical colleges..if ur aggregate is 75+ u will get in most of the colleges like akhtar saeed, rashid latif, central park, lmdc, continental, UOL, and etc... blew 75+ aggregate depends upon aptitude test of college and interview...


----------



## ramsha786

Im more intrested in gov colleges but my merit is 79% n I didn't get an admission in UHS is it wise that I waste 1 year and apply the next year in uhs again n this time aga khan also? Or its better that I choose any good private university cuz 79% is I hope enough for private universities


----------



## KRRISH

I depends on you... But its better to choose field rather than to repeat...


----------



## HaseebKhan

I have UHS aggregate of 71.48% can I get into Rashid Latif, Central Parks or Akhtar Saeed?


----------



## KRRISH

HaseebKhan said:


> I have UHS aggregate of 71.48% can I get into Rashid Latif, Central Parks or Akhtar Saeed?


Yes, you can


----------



## sa_bookworm

Hey so I have a pretty messed up score. I've got a 91% in my IGCSE and a 73% in my A levels. Yes, the drop was a shock for me too. Anyway, I was pretty sick the day of the UHS and got 625/1100.

Altogether, I'm getting an aggregate of 66.6% ...do you guys think I have a shot at getting into Foundation (FUMC)? 
Be honest. What do you think my chances are of getting an interview at the very least?
And do you know what the cutoff aggregate was for Foundation last year?


----------



## Basmah

Can i get admissions in foundation medical college on expatriate seat with 84% agregate?


----------



## fearless9142

Wah medical college is also very good..................some people i know have studied from there and they told me that


----------



## fatti

- My aggregate is 83.04 what are my chances for CMH?


----------



## ramsha786

Wowww u have a very high chance admission ho he gya samjho congratulations in advance


----------

